# Symphony arrenged for four voices



## Gustavgraves (May 11, 2013)

This may be an odd question, but I would like your help to make some sense of it. Wouldn't it be nice to have some complex symphony arranged for solo voices, as if they were orchestral instruments? This question comes from my inability to find a dynamic use of voices in the romantic and modern periods. Maybe I'm not looking well enough, or maybe I what I want doesn't even make sense 

Let me give one practical example.









The two links, from Dvorak's Stabat Mater, show the same melody played respectively by an orchestra, and then by the soloists. I find that dynamic mixture of the voices simply amazing. I can count other examples on the fingers of one hand. So I can't avoid thinking what would be the result of converting the melodies of a complex symphony, let's say one by Shostakovich, to the four voices (trying to deal with the obvious limitations).

This is just a mental exercise, not intended to ruin any symphony  
Can anyone name any vocal works that could fit on this description?

P.S. My technical knowledge of music is very little to non-existent, but I'm sure this thread makes that obvious


----------

